
World's only particle accelerator for art is back at the Louvre - lnguyen
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-42094003
======
gumby
I visited these labs under the Louvre when I lived in Paris (someone who
worked there was an MIT classmate). There's some pretty amazing research done
there.

~~~
archi42
If you liked that accelerator you should get a tour through the Mainz
Microtron (MAMI) in Mainz, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany. My sister was an
operator there so we got an exclusive tour; and boy, that thing is massive!
Those giant spectrometers... Makes me really regret I ditched physics in favor
of C.S.

You can inquire for tours, but that probably depends on their available
manpower. I believe the ray is scheduled to be inactive on Mondays, so that's
your best bet.

~~~
gumby
The one under the Louvre is actually rather small (I now live near a
reasonably large one, SLAC). But I'll see if I can check out MAMI when I am
next in that area!

